# Honda 3500 Watt generator no output



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I am working on a Honda 3500 with no power output. I tested the avr on another generator and it is fine. The rotar tested 49 ohmes after I removed the brushes. There is another module to the right of the avr with 3 wires plugged in to that not sure what that is or how to test that. The brushes look fine so how do I test the stater thank you.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Honda 3500W Generator No Output*

Tim4, there was someone on Honda 2000i Gen Forum at Yahoo that was talking about the same thing, might check it out. Hopefully Robert From Honda will see your query, he has a wealth of knowledge on the Honda's.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you. I sanded the rotar and cleaned the brushes and now it produces electricity.


----------

